# Happy Holidays



## chris kennedy (Dec 24, 2018)

The best to all of you members and visitors this holiday season.
May your new year be happy and prosperous.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 24, 2018)

Here, here.  I would like to second that.  
While we are at it, I would like to thank Chris for all of his early morning volunteer work.  Every day he is up early and takes care of 90% of the spam we get overnight.  Chris has volunteered to co-admin the forum and has done so a few years now.

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 25, 2018)

Well... Merry Christmas! Thanks Jeff, and all the sub admins..... hard to believe that it has b keep 9 years. Great forum, keep supporting it!


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 25, 2018)

Yup 
9 years, time flies.
Working with Jeff now I have learned many things about the effort he has put into this Forum.
Respect
You have no idea


----------

